
Show HN: Easy HttpStatus. Choosing an HTTP Status Made Easy - vtorosyan
http://vtorosyan.github.io/easy-http-status/
======
vtorosyan
The source code is available at: [https://github.com/vtorosyan/easy-http-
status](https://github.com/vtorosyan/easy-http-status)

~~~
CatsoCatsoCatso
Very nice.

Have you considered displaying a growing log of each question answered &
selected answer as the user progresses through the options?

~~~
vtorosyan
I was thinking to show the journey of the user through questions/answers at
the end when there is a final answer, but having growing log during the
progress would be better for sure, nice idea!

